# EASY and SMALL AVI PLAYER FOR XP



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Looking for a small , easy to use AVI player I can use in XP. Just need a real basic shareware type program to play avi files. All the players I see are way to elaborate and huge....any ideas on a tiny program that is just a basic player?


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

VLC Player http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ will play pretty much any video file type and uses very little resources . It's freeware too ....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I second that suggestion.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

nessyguin said:


> VLC Player http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ will play pretty much any video file type and uses very little resources . It's freeware too ....


certainly very good player the only reason i don't like it because it doesnt look as good as some of the others (WMP 11) ect but certainly the best


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info..looks like a good one...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

sup2a said:


> certainly very good player the only reason i don't like it because it doesnt look as good as some of the others (WMP 11) ect but certainly the best


If it looked nice, it would be slower and larger, thus the small, simple interface works fine.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> If it looked nice, it would be slower and larger, thus the small, simple interface works fine.


exactly, im just sayin i prefer good lookin' ones


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

but if it was flashy and had tons of features like wmp or divx, then it wouldn't be a small and neat liuttle program would it?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

1mike12 said:


> but if it was flashy and had tons of features like wmp or divx, then it wouldn't be a small and neat liuttle program would it?


What did I just say?


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

Agree with everyone saying VLC since it's the best video player on the market and uses hardly any system resources, the only point i would add is you will want codecs, my personal choice being K-Lite get the full version it's free and now VLC will play anything you throw at it.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

stylez79 said:


> Agree with everyone saying VLC since it's the best video player on the market and uses hardly any system resources, the only point i would add is you will want codecs, my personal choice being K-Lite get the full version it's free and now VLC will play anything you throw at it.


sorry id have to disagree with k-lite, its known to mess around with codecs apparently in some cases removing perfectly good codecs with their not-so-good ones (trust me these problems are not that rare) i would highly recommend you go with something else


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with VLC being the lightest...But it does take a little getting used to....As for k-lite I have been using there codecs for 4-5 yrs with no problems.....Upon installation there are warnings that should be read and understood...Sometimes with codecs less equals better.I usually leave my install very generic.. I don't install the players that come bundled with the installer...http://home.hccnet.nl/h.edskes/mirror.htm#klitekpp210e


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

it really is a chance sort-of-thing (i mean some people go on the internet with no protection and get no infections or anything) many people say its fine and quite a few people recommend it, but talk to a few pros on it and they should put you off


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

sup2a said:


> sorry id have to disagree with k-lite, its known to mess around with codecs apparently in some cases removing perfectly good codecs with their not-so-good ones (trust me these problems are not that rare) i would highly recommend you go with something else


Have never experience problems with K-Lite, did used to use ffdshow as choice but due to Vista incompatibility, i changed my choice now to even use with Xp, i am a system builder with 14 years of experience with computers and have used K-Lite many times and found no problems with the package available. The problems people encounter mostly are due to not removing there old codec pack correctly.
As for something else why not say what that is?
Security well that's an obvious thing that should be addressed by all.


----------

